# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ceshtja e kutive! Si mund te qendroje problemi?

## Mr-Bledi

Edi Rama pas nje greve te stermadhe arriti me ne fund me delegatet e larte qe te dyja palet si e majta si e djatha te zgjidhnin kete krize politike, por perkundrazi, asgje s;po del ne drit. 

Pse si hap kutite? Cfare mund te kene brenda? (Vota te vjedhura) (buk te mykur sic pati ne 1997) apo ( do te jene bosh) :?
Z. Sali berisha shprehu se kutite e votimit do te digjen me benzine. Pse pas shume kohesh e mendon si te rendesishem kete vendim? Pse se beri me perpara kete gje? Deshi te tallet me PS apo ka pasur dicka frike? 

_Kete se hapa per qellime politike! 
Nqs dikush ndihet i ofenduar apo i kercenuar, eshte i lutur te mos i pergjigjet temes._

*Faleminderit!*

----------


## drague

nuk u lodhet me politike mer jahu????

----------


## Mr-Bledi

per zotin lale ti shifshe, ne TR hallexhinjte si rrinin si gjynafi e  ne fund kishin mare leku tek xhepi, sikur me vriste pak.
Thash do zoti vjen sali berisha ketu dhe na jep nje Super Prgj.
Apo ketu ne shqiperi se kush eshte kryeminister me vete!

----------


## martini1984

> Edi Rama pas nje greve te stermadhe arriti me ne fund me delegatet e larte qe te dyja palet si e majta si e djatha te zgjidhnin kete krize politike, por perkundrazi, asgje s;po del ne drit. 
> 
> Pse si hap kutite? Cfare mund te kene brenda? (Vota te vjedhura) (buk te mykur sic pati ne 1997) apo ( do te jene bosh) :?
> Z. Sali berisha shprehu se kutite e votimit do te digjen me benzine. Pse pas shume kohesh e mendon si te rendesishem kete vendim? Pse se beri me perpara kete gje? Deshi te tallet me PS apo ka pasur dicka frike? 
> 
> _Kete se hapa per qellime politike! 
> Nqs dikush ndihet i ofenduar apo i kercenuar, eshte i lutur te mos i pergjigjet temes._
> 
> *Faleminderit!*


Me 1 Korrik do hyme ne EU
Mjafton.
Ne c'fare 1 Korriku nuk i dihet,mbase ne 36 Gusht prap nuk ka garanci
prsh

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Problemi i kutive eshte,se kishin nje fund ne pjesen e poshme....

----------


## strange

Pse nuk digjen këto flete votime, apo këto Kutia?

----------


## SEa

Lerini keto dokra te rames  se ate e ka lene mendja, eshte  me  alzhajmer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

> Me 1 Korrik do hyme ne EU
> Mjafton.
> Ne c'fare 1 Korriku nuk i dihet,mbase ne 36 Gusht prap nuk ka garanci
> prsh


plako me duket se je ngaterruar.
Liberalizohen vizat ( NDOSHTA) 

por hyrja ne europ per ballkanin do jete pas 2020!  :shkelje syri:   :Lulja3:

----------

